
Californias poverty rate among highest in nation once again - mars4rp
https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article234920662.html
======
parsimo2010
Not surprised (sad to see it’s this high though). The poverty level is
calculated from the cost of living, so CA is at a huge disadvantage. Also the
weather doesn’t force homeless people out of the state, so people in extreme
poverty can stay put- compare that to Montana, where homeless and people
without utilities can die during the winter and that pushes many out of the
state.

~~~
hindsightbias
It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom,
it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of
incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was
the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us,
we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all
going direct the other way – in short, the period was so far like the present
period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received,
for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only

